# sm-mta[3487]:  SYSERR(root): hash map "Alias0": unsafe map file /etc/mail/aliases.db: World writable directory



## Derek C Johnstone (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi
FreeBDS 12.1
I have had the error :-

```
BSD005 sm-mta[3487]: 05A2BQu2003487: SYSERR(root): hash map "Alias0": unsafe map file /etc/mail/aliases.db: World writable directory
```
at boot time and no messages from cron for 5 days since I re-ordered rc.conf to a more logical order and I set up NFS V4.

I have fiddled about for 4 days with all sorts of things around domain names and rebuilding aliases and even rebuilding a kernel.
Then I took a big risk and tried
`chmod 4755 /`
That seems to have solved it.  So I make this public.
Was that correct?
Does anyone have other thoughts?  Regard Derek


----------



## Derek C Johnstone (Jun 12, 2020)

Next thing I need to learn is how to mark this as "Solved"


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

Derek C Johnstone said:


> `chmod 4755 /`


Those are some really bad  permissions. Do NOT set the SUID bit here! `chmod 0755 /`

As for the /etc/mail  directory, what does `ls -ld /etc/mail` show?


----------

